# Just wanted to know....who does it?



## oompawoompa (Sep 6, 2008)

I have been curious for a long time.....who burns and then rides.

Respond in the poll, assuming I can figure out how to make it work.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Great 1st post.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

The proper term is "prime before the ride" of "Hey i need a Headset adjust before we ride" or "safety meeting before the ride" 

and no i don't participate in such activites.


----------



## Dirtman (Jan 30, 2004)

:madmax: :madmax:


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

For Downhill riding? Hell no. I don't want my mind fogged by any substance at all. Unless of course I'm looking forward to seeing that blond nurse at the hospital again.... 

Maybe for some light XC or Paved riding, but for DH? No way in hell.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## kamikazee ideki (Jul 2, 2007)

check his name oompawoompa rofl


----------



## Gruntled (Jul 7, 2008)

As Ben Harper said
"If I'm causing no harm it shouldn't bother you. Your choice is who you choose to be and if you're causing no harm then you're alright with me.....
I'm going to burn one down (repeat)".

Riding is easier without refreshments (performance dehancing)


----------



## Captain Sensible (Sep 6, 2008)

Captain Sensible says
"Be sensible, hold a safety meeting before each ride, unless you are racing, in such case proceed directly to the starting line."


----------



## Captain Sensible (Sep 6, 2008)

Dirtman said:


> :madmax: :madmax:


Thoreau "The mass of men live lives of quiet desperation." True, and sad.


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

"_"The mass of men live lives of quiet desperation."_"

Good quote, and yes, so true.


----------



## StinkyFTW (Jun 29, 2008)

Like, getting high and riding? Hell NO! I have this strange urge not to be in the hospital


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

You're a tool!


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

im with coiler8 and stinkyFTW.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

it's no secret. i smoke before, during and after ride sessions...



...Oh, my daddy he once told me, "Son, you be hard riding man"
My mama she once told me, "Son, you ride best you can"
But then one day I met a man who came to me and said
"Hard ride good and hard ride fine, but first take care of head"...


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

hey WCH, nice signature. ahahahaha


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

I used to, but its just not for me pre-ride unless I'm doing something really flowy and smooth. For hard charging techy stuff it makes me too laid back.


Afterwards though, its on like donkey kong.


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

Before, during and after. . . good article in mens heath a while back about it as well. 

I guess if you smoke enough of it, it's not effecting you in the same way as it does say someone else who dabbles with it once in a blue moon. 

Safety meetings. Skiing, biking, etc. Everyone I ride with is either open to us taking those safety breaks, or takes part in them. To each his own. I would not ride drunk, but I also like to stash a beer or two in the back pack for the top of the climb celebrations. DH'ing a beer to loosen me up, as with the safety meeting. 

I posted the same question when I moved to AZ. . . wanted to find a few riding "buds". You get two sides to it, a bunch of people who think you are some knucklehead, calling you a "tool", etc. and then people who are kind enough to let you do your thing and leave it at that.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Truckee Trash said:


> Before, during and after. . . good article in mens heath a while back about it as well.
> 
> I posted the same question when I moved to AZ. . . wanted to find a few riding "buds". You get two sides to it, a bunch of people who think you are some knucklehead, calling you a "tool", etc. and then people who are kind enough to let you do your thing and leave it at that.


I go back and forth on that. Walk a couple of friends out of the backcountry with a good injury or two and you start to question how much "doing your own thing" affects other people.
I'd hate to get hurt because I wasn't on point and then cause others to have to take care of me. The sport is risky enough as it is.

But... Everything is a judgement call. Burn on your regular trail, don't burn when you're going to push your limits, whatever. A lot of these sports are about knowing when to push it and when not to.


----------



## DeadlyStryker (Feb 12, 2005)

Most of the time I burn after I hit the hardest (physically) parts of the run. If I am hitting jump lines or just sessioning a road gap I need to get better at, I'll burn j's down all day on the mountain.


----------



## DEST (Jun 20, 2006)

i always burned before and durin and after riding but on probation now so waiting till 2-10-09 .....highalldatime....


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

StinkyFTW said:


> I have this strange urge not to be in the hospital


You'll be FINE....honestly.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

i vote best first post!?!??!


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

Well id be laughing all the way down so it may not be a good idea for me...so no I don't.


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

I always take the _uplift_ riding DH.

It does exactly what it's supposed to; loosen me up & calm nerves


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

sick...


----------



## Dirtman (Jan 30, 2004)

Captain Sensible said:


> Thoreau "The mass of men live lives of quiet desperation." True, and sad.


:yesnod: :yesnod: :yesnod:


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

Archdukeferdinand said:


> I go back and forth on that. Walk a couple of friends out of the backcountry with a good injury or two and you start to question how much "doing your own thing" affects other people.
> I'd hate to get hurt because I wasn't on point and then cause others to have to take care of me. The sport is risky enough as it is.
> 
> But... Everything is a judgement call. Burn on your regular trail, don't burn when you're going to push your limits, whatever. A lot of these sports are about knowing when to push it and when not to.


Well said. . . and Ive been there with the injury on both sides of the party. . . good point


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

Ever hot box a gondola lift?


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Feel the flow. 

And for the naysayers who have never done it, STFU, if you haven't at least tried it you are in no position to go on about how "dangerous" it is.


----------



## okay_player (Dec 19, 2004)

occasionally i'll burn one halfway through my ride or towards the end of it, but i find i need a good sober warm up first.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

i burn before-durring-after. i do it regularly so its not like its too crazy or anything. it just helps me loosen up and stop thinking about the trail, or crashing. all i do is peddal my legs off. it also keeps me fresh hotboxin gondolas on the way up, dont feel the handcramps or anything like that as much. i just get stoked and ride.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

I don't partake, that being said,...I don't give a fawk what you do before the agreed upon time for the ride. I am busy, and have shite to do, meaning, I don't have time to sit around and watch pot-heads "take the edge off". Plus, aside from the time issue, I am out for a ride, not to be a spectator at the chiba smoke off. If you wanna smoke 3 bowls, do a line, and chase it with a smidge of meth prior to the ride, go ahead, but not when I am riding with you. It's America, you wanna smoke go right ahead, I will pass by, shoot a smile, say hello, and wish a merry ride for ya. I choose not to ride with smokers, will socialize with 'em, but as for riding with 'em, my life is better spent doing something else than watching "put it in the air", like riding MY FAWKING BIKE!


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

dowst said:


> Feel the flow.
> 
> And for the naysayers who have never done it, STFU, if you haven't at least tried it you are in no position to go on about how "dangerous" it is.


Ok thin i wont call it dangerous how about retarted! Your all just dumba$$es. so if your going to do it do it right try something to really F*** with your riding like LSD just try it let me know! We'll see hoe B.A. you really are. Thanks Iddiots


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

there is always someone like huntandride out there. . .


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

gop427 said:


> I don't partake, that being said,...I don't give a fawk what you do before the agreed upon time for the ride. I am busy, and have shite to do, meaning, I don't have time to sit around and watch pot-heads "take the edge off". Plus, aside from the time issue, I am out for a ride, not to be a spectator at the chiba smoke off. If you wanna smoke 3 bowls, do a line, and chase it with a smidge of meth prior to the ride, go ahead, but not when I am riding with you. It's America, you wanna smoke go right ahead, I will pass by, shoot a smile, say hello, and wish a merry ride for ya. I choose not to ride with smokers, will socialize with 'em, but as for riding with 'em, my life is better spent doing something else than watching "put it in the air", like riding MY FAWKING BIKE!


your right, god forbid I have to hop around and do bunnhops and wheelies for 2 minutes while my buddies make their ride more enjoyable. I'm way to busy to stop and smell the roses, I'm just biking for the babes; I can go to the bars and tell em "I ride downhill mountain bikes which is sort of like motocross, down a hill, without a motor. I have to pedal my bik....yah, like a two wheeled bike like you did when you were 8...no but this has suspens.....no its really expensive..... no, I'm not rich, I spend all my money on DH bike...no listen, its what the cool kids do....but baby, don't go!" They're all over me at that point, and I get two minutes more poon time that night, so its a good thing I didn't stick around and wait for them!


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

William42 said:


> I'm just biking for the babes


That is pretty dumb man.


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

This is retarded.


----------



## Captain Sensible (Sep 6, 2008)

As someone famous once said....
"Drugs are bad"


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

huntandride said:


> ... how about retarted!...Thanks Iddiots


No, thank you.


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

William42 said:


> your right, god forbid I have to hop around and do bunnhops and wheelies for 2 minutes while my buddies make their ride more enjoyable. I'm way to busy to stop and smell the roses, I'm just biking for the babes; I can go to the bars and tell em "I ride downhill mountain bikes which is sort of like motocross, down a hill, without a motor. I have to pedal my bik....yah, like a two wheeled bike like you did when you were 8...no but this has suspens.....no its really expensive..... no, I'm not rich, I spend all my money on DH bike...no listen, its what the cool kids do....but baby, don't go!" They're all over me at that point, and I get two minutes more poon time that night, so its a good thing I didn't stick around and wait for them!


Judas! That's some funny shite. I can't believe you used to use mtb'ing fork pickup lines. Sound like you were really traumatized at one point. I married my "hole", and that poon is open for my admission 24/7 for 3 weeks out of ever 4. You're really missing the point here. I have a house to maintain(yard work, overall house upkeep), I don't rent. I have a wife I like to hang with, and I put a lot of time in at my job. My love for riding is such that I would rather have those 10+minutes of spectating smoking to add to my ride. Plus, you missed out totally, I don't care if you wanna stop and smoke, or stop and have a circle jerk, you playing the part of the pivot man of course, I just won't be a part of it, How you spend your time riding is YOUR time, but you're not taking away from my mother-f'ing ride.


----------



## xcurtisx (May 29, 2007)

xXx - so a resounding no.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

gop427 said:


> Judas! That's some funny shite. I can't believe you used to use mtb'ing fork pickup lines. Sound like you were really traumatized at one point. I married my "hole", and that poon is open for my admission 24/7 for 3 weeks out of ever 4. You're really missing the point here. I have a house to maintain(yard work, overall house upkeep), I don't rent. I have a wife I like to hang with, and I put a lot of time in at my job. My love for riding is such that I would rather have those 10+minutes of spectating smoking to add to my ride. Plus, you missed out totally, I don't care if you wanna stop and smoke, or stop and have a circle jerk, you playing the part of the pivot man of course, I just won't be a part of it, How you spend your time riding is YOUR time, but you're not taking away from my mother-f'ing ride.


Sorry it came off as dick, but honestly dude it doesn't take 10+ minutes. If it does, those people don't know how to smoke. I don't smoke, but I, like you, enjoy riding my bike. I guess I don't see that "leaving sooner" as cutting into my ride time. If you're like me, it just means you're going to get to the other side of the loop or trail or whatever you're riding earlier then you otherwise would have. I can have just as much fun hopping around doing silly stuff as I can riding for a couple minutes, and if it means I get to go with friends who are gonna have a blast too, all the merrier. I know i'm coming off as a dick, and to each their own, I just don't think you're giving social biking enough credit. I'm hoping their going to wait around for me when I crash, or when I get a flat. Give and take.

And I maintain that talking about downhill biking is a GREAT pickup line in bars, especially if you're stoned at the time.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

gop427 said:


> but you're not taking away from my mother-f'ing ride.


Man, settle down. His post was funny, it was obviously ironic.

Your posts though are just kinda sad. if you really finish a ride pissed off because you had to wait 10 mins rather than thrilled that you got to ride for the other 3 hours then you obviously don't love riding that much.


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

No worries. Up until a month or so ago most of the gents I do aggressive riding with are smokers. It was taking 10ish minutes per stop. The way I see it was that since we were shuttling, sometimes pushing up too, is that I (we) could get another run down. I hear what you're saying regarding a "set loop", you're just gonna finish earlier. The smoking issue does not play out for me when I am doing "loop" rides, cause I have always ridden with a different group, or solo. I associate it with DH/FR; taking runs. I am by no means the fastest or the best, but I would like another run for the time I have to ride. I am the guy who is hopping and getting onto boulders and riding downed trees when they are smoking. But that is stuff I can do by myself, it isn't that risky. I am not gonna lie here, I prefer to do the "boundry" pushing stuff in the company of others so that when I do fall and I don't have cell reception someone is there to help. Like I do for others. I don't dislike these guys, quite the contrary, some of the funniest conversations I have had were with them, I just wish we could go a few hours without a burn, but I also don't want to take that away from anyone. So I have found other people.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

gop427 said:


> No worries. Up until a month or so ago most of the gents I do aggressive riding with are smokers. It was taking 10ish minutes per stop.


Thats a long ass break, I would probably get pissed off too, as it is, its a safety check midrun for 2 minutes then back to riding. sometimes while we're gearing up at the top too. and then again at the bottom. But its while theres other stuff to do, so its never a huge deal.

anyway, derailment over


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

dowst said:


> Feel the flow.
> 
> And for the naysayers who have never done it, STFU, if you haven't at least tried it you are in no position to go on about how "dangerous" it is.


As you serious, dude? Give me a break. Everything you do affects other people. The fact that I do not smoke when I ride, nor have I ever smoked, does not take away my right to an opinion.

For instance: I hitched a ride 4 hours away to Downieville last summer. Two of my friends got super baked before the drive home. Of course, despite having really only three major turns to get home, they relied solely on their GPS system instead of common sense. We ended up on the complete wrong side of the bay, and it added an additional 1.5 hours to our trip home. Not to mention, that one of the guys smokes enough that he never sees it necessary to bring any gear. No tubes. No pump. No tire levers. And usually not enough water.

I'm not saying all tokers are like this. But what I am saying is that often times people smoking can affect my ride, and it pisses me off. It's the same as people drinking too much the day of a night ride, or drinking too much the night before an early morning ride. Getting the call at 8:00am, 30 minutes AFTER someone is supposed to be at my place so we can leave, really wrecks a ride. But that's second only to someone showing up still buzzed for a ride, and making everyone wait for them at the top of the mountain for 5, 10, 15 minutes.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Captain Sensible said:


> As someone famous once said....
> "Drugs are bad"


[URL=http://www.comedycentral.com/sitewide/video_player/view/default/swf.jhtml]http://www.comedycentral.com/sitewide/video_player/view/default/swf.jhtml


----------



## wookie freeride (Apr 10, 2007)

*It all depends on what type of riding...*

If I am downhilling, resort riding, or riding a bigger freeride spot...No smokin for me. It gives me the FEAR and makes me second guess myself constantly.

If I am street riding, dirtjumping, or trail riding I will puff.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

I don't, there are other things you can use to loosen up. Like music.


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

suicidebomber said:


> I don't, there are other things you can use to loosen up. Like music.


I would say that music is quite a lot more dangerous. You can't hear anything when you have earphones in, meaning that you have lost 1/3 of your usable senses while riding. People do REALLY stupid **** with earphones in. (like not looking, and pulling out right in front of you)


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

pffffffffffffffffffffffffffffft - duuuuuuuuuude, like one time I remember coming into a gnarled out blackberry patch, at speed, that was about to shred my a$$. I decided to become invisible and then, like, re-appear, like, on the other side of it riiiiiiiiight. Well, pfffffffffffffffffffffft, duuuuuuude, IT WORKED! Not a single pickin scratch!!! Moral of the story - let it BURN! LOL

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

igotbanned said:


> I would say that music is quite a lot more dangerous. You can't hear anything when you have earphones in, meaning that you have lost 1/3 of your usable senses while riding. People do REALLY stupid **** with earphones in. (like not looking, and pulling out right in front of you)


Heck, to each his own. I felt a lot better with some music, though I don't crank it up so I'd go deaf.

With regards to stupid shite, I make sure I keep distance from other riders. With no warning, I prefer to hang back and push when its clear. Or go last.


----------



## tmarkos (Jan 18, 2008)

huntandride said:


> Ok thin i wont call it dangerous how about retarted! Your all just dumba$$es. so if your going to do it do it right try something to really F*** with your riding like LSD just try it let me know! We'll see hoe B.A. you really are. Thanks Iddiots


_Retarted_

One who has been given addtional tarts.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Gruntled said:


> As Ben Harper said
> "If I'm causing no harm it shouldn't bother you. Your choice is who you choose to be and if you're causing no harm then you're alright with me.....
> I'm going to burn one down (repeat)".
> )


but should I be responsible to help you if you make a mistake because you did too much??


----------



## dankist4x4 (Jun 26, 2006)

Pre ride Hell no. Post ride now thats another story.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

huntandride said:


> Ok thin i wont call it dangerous how about retarted! Your all just dumba$$es. so if your going to do it do it right try something to really F*** with your riding like LSD just try it let me know! We'll see hoe B.A. you really are. Thanks Iddiots


says the person who can't speak coherently and spell...

dont knock it until you try it. i do sometimes, sometimes i don't...


----------



## DirtGash (Mar 1, 2008)

Awesome thread!!!!

From the reading of this thread none of you guys ride in the PNW, rather you toke it up or not, your still gonna get high! There isn't a trail head I've come across that doesn't have a thick cloud of such fine sweetness to roll through before the descent. Which is always a treat in case your out, people here love to share.

I also carry my flask of tequila, a little sip before the drop in also takes the edge off.

For the ones that have clearly stated how their rides are ruinied or end up on the wrong side of the bay....my advice....find some new riding buddies or join the masses, then you won't PMS as much.


----------



## t-saw (Sep 2, 2008)

There's nothing quite like burning and dirtjumping, dh and freeride become a little dangerous though, actually very dangerous. Don't toke and road gap! :nono:


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

Prettym1k3 said:


> As you serious, dude? Give me a break. Everything you do affects other people. The fact that I do not smoke when I ride, nor have I ever smoked, does not take away my right to an opinion.
> 
> For instance: I hitched a ride 4 hours away to Downieville last summer. Two of my friends got super baked before the drive home. Of course, despite having really only three major turns to get home, they relied solely on their GPS system instead of common sense. We ended up on the complete wrong side of the bay, and it added an additional 1.5 hours to our trip home. Not to mention, that one of the guys smokes enough that he never sees it necessary to bring any gear. No tubes. No pump. No tire levers. And usually not enough water.
> 
> I'm not saying all tokers are like this. But what I am saying is that often times people smoking can affect my ride, and it pisses me off. It's the same as people drinking too much the day of a night ride, or drinking too much the night before an early morning ride. Getting the call at 8:00am, 30 minutes AFTER someone is supposed to be at my place so we can leave, really wrecks a ride. But that's second only to someone showing up still buzzed for a ride, and making everyone wait for them at the top of the mountain for 5, 10, 15 minutes.


Basically this story tells me your friends aren't very smart. Weed can only do so much....

And, I don't think its fair to say that one guys smokes so much he doesn't bring gear. I probably smoke 3x as much as him and I always come prepared. I agree, I hate waiting, and I hate stoners who give other stoners a bad name even more... But honestly, your friends just sound like idiots, with or without weed in their system.

Oh, and for me the ideal place to burn is on the lift ride up the hill... Burns a little quicker with all that air moving around, but hey, what are you gonna do?


----------



## bdamschen (Jan 4, 2006)

I don't smoke when I ride, nor will I ever. I don't judge other people who choose to though, unless it impacts my ride.

I used to ride with one guy who would burn before every ride. He was fast, he went huge and he never really had any issues. On the one or two times he didn't, he was a pathetic mess on the trail. He couldn't hit anything big with out freaking out, and went from the guy out in front of everyone to the guy riding his brakes in the back. We were all better off if there was a safety meeting before he rode.

On the other hand, I rode with someone once who had to take a break between every shuttle run to smoke. His stupid break took longer than the shuttle run and I ended up getting in like three 15 minute runs in like four hours. Not only that, but the dude crashed all over the freakin place to the point where I was wondering if we were going to have to take him to the ER. That was stupid and that guy ruined a fun day of shuttling. I made a point not to ride with him again.


----------



## Captain Sensible (Sep 6, 2008)

"Do what you wanna do be what you wanna be, yeah, oooo-ooo (repeat)".

I didn't realise there were so many small-minded bigots keen to post evidence of their prejudices on this site. Nice to see many kindly, thoughtful and tolerant people here too, who compensate for the former.

And why are the opinionated twits the ones who don't smoke?


----------



## jeng (Aug 12, 2005)

Kevin G said:


> Ever hot box a gondola lift?


Like a gangola ride?


----------



## jeng (Aug 12, 2005)

Helps me visualize my landings. I feel like I'm going fast but I'm sure I'm not that's why I don't do it when racing.


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

DirtGash said:


> Awesome thread!!!!
> 
> From the reading of this thread none of you guys ride in the PNW, rather you toke it up or not, your still gonna get high! There isn't a trail head I've come across that doesn't have a thick cloud of such fine sweetness to roll through before the descent. Which is always a treat in case your out, people here love to share.
> 
> ...


No doubt and that's also my theory of why everyone drives so PICKIN slow in Portland - they're ALL stoned and they ALL think they're going fast, LOL!!! MJ is the state plant of Oregon!!! :thumbsup:

Have FUN!

G


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Captain Sensible said:


> I didn't realise there were so many small-minded bigots keen to post evidence of their prejudices on this site. Nice to see many kindly, thoughtful and tolerant people here too, who compensate for the former.
> 
> And why are the opinionated twits the ones who don't smoke?


Welcome to MTBR where you will get flamed for the following:

1. Building illegal trails without permission... (Bad.)
2. Posting pictures of people hucking without a helmet... (Dumb.)
3. Talking about illegal activity. (Which we are BTW...  )


----------



## bigmike00 (Sep 6, 2007)

Kevin G said:


> Ever hot box a gondola lift?


Mammoth all the time and twice with park workers getting a lift from McCoy to the summit.


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

i'll hotbox the Mammoth gondola all fukin day long.. 
i don't give a sh!t what others think, do, or do not, I do my own thing and take responsibility for my own actions.. 

Fact is, smoking affects everyone in a different way. Some people get completely retarded and can't get off the couch or put down the Doritos, others (like myself) relax mentally and are able to achieve incredible focus. 

It's not for everyone, but neither is Nascar.


----------



## bdamschen (Jan 4, 2006)

It's true. A good example is kids with ADD or ADHD and Ritalin. Those who have ADD or ADHD and take Ritalin got more focused and less hyperactive, those who didn't would get MORE hyperactive and have a harder time focusing if they took it.

I have a theory that some people might be benefiting more than they are losing from smoking MJ. 

My opinion isn't biased either, as I'm pretty sure I would end up full retard.


----------



## mark03 (Jan 17, 2008)

It makes a slow ride on a chairlift more entertaining, but after a few intense rides down i feel completely straight. If your not used to it, i can see it being overwhelming and too much.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

...


----------



## Matt 891 (Apr 23, 2007)

i like to get my head right at the top of the downhill. feel like it slows me down a bit on the climb..

but the way down i can get crazy focused. trailblazin maaaaaaaaan haha


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

I smoke quite a bit, not before or during riding (much) though. Personally I just think this kids a b1tch for making a thread about it. "Dude i zmozzzz whatever naa biggy mannn". Like I said, you're a tool :thumbsup:


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

Coiler8: Wait, are you talking about oompawoompa.....he has 1 post. And didn't slur his writing. Hmmmm....
EDIT: to joelalamo: I would assume someone would ask before toking up, but.... just attacking someone? haha....grrr.


----------



## Captain Sensible (Sep 6, 2008)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Welcome to MTBR where you will get flamed for the following:
> 
> 3. Talking about illegal activity. (Which we are BTW...  )


You know where I live? The US ain't dominated the world just yet.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Your funeral mate.


----------



## Captain Sensible (Sep 6, 2008)

Luigiugueto said:


> Your funeral mate.


And you're not invited.


----------



## jeng (Aug 12, 2005)

joelalamo45 said:


> You **** who have to smoke to get yer balls before you hit a trail are pathetic. "Oooh I toke so I don't worry about the trail"... Pvssy ass. Those that just like to smoke, rock on.
> 
> I don't smoke, but whatever. And to the guy who hotboxes the gondola because "I don't give a fvck what anyone thinks", if I was in there with you, I'd straight fvck you up for being a douche.


Were you doing lines of coke when you wrote this???


----------



## bdamschen (Jan 4, 2006)

jeng said:


> Were you doing lines of coke when you wrote this???


not just regular coke.... ANGRY coke. :eekster:


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Captain Sensible said:


> You know where I live? The US ain't dominated the world just yet.


----------



## mtnbiker0755 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Biking = My anitdrug.* I dont understand why some people cant separate the two (partying: IE smoking drinking drugs) and biking. To me, it seems like a self control issue. I like drinking- i dont smoke. I love DHing. But i never mix the 2. DHing has always taken priority and if i kno that im gonna ride hard the morning after a party, i wont drink as much. I dont need mind altering anything: beer, pot, cigs, or otherwise, clouding my judgment on the trail. 
Another thing- Imagine u and ur buddies r all ****ed up on a ride. One of u crashes and u needs some serious help. I would not want to depend on some ppl that have clouded judgment to get my ass outta there. Or worse yet, one guy is stoned, crashes and its up to the other guys, who r sober, to get him outta there. What a way to ruin a day....


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

jeng said:


> Were you doing lines of coke when you wrote this???


He's just mad 'cause he works for Winter Park. Its about the lamest place in Colorado to ride, summer or winter. I'd be pissed if I was stuck there while others are riding Keystone or Sol Vista too.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

mtnbiker0755 said:


> *Biking = My anitdrug.* I dont understand why some people cant separate the two (partying: IE smoking drinking drugs) and biking. To me, it seems like a self control issue. I like drinking- i dont smoke. I love DHing. But i never mix the 2. DHing has always taken priority and if i kno that im gonna ride hard the morning after a party, i wont drink as much. I dont need mind altering anything: beer, pot, cigs, or otherwise, clouding my judgment on the trail.
> Another thing- Imagine u and ur buddies r all ****ed up on a ride. One of u crashes and u needs some serious help. I would not want to depend on some ppl that have clouded judgment to get my ass outta there. Or worse yet, one guy is stoned, crashes and its up to the other guys, who r sober, to get him outta there. What a way to ruin a day....


JFC, STFU...

Its sad that people express strong opinions about things they have no experience with. Another poster pointed out that weed has different effects on different people. For many people, it does not make them more likely to crash, and it does not negatively effect their ability to make decisions. It does not effect regular users the same as people who have tried it a few times. Not everyone is blessed with perfect genetics and brain chemistry, for many of these people weed is a preferable alternative to pharmies.

Peoples inability to accept others point of view, and a general lack of compassion are the cause of much suffering arising from our interactions with society. Try to keep an open mind, and maybe think a little bit about what basis you use to form your beliefs, and think about their validity. An anecdote about one guy you know who is a complete loser and also happens to smoke weed is not necessarily a condemnation of weed. He might be a loser with or without it. But, for some reason you have an aversion to weed, and become incapable of rational thought, jumping to the conclusion that it must be the weed f#$cking up his life. You have to be very careful forming opinions about issues you have attraction or aversion to, it is likely to destroy your ability to see the issue objectively.


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

joelalamo45 said:


> You **** who have to smoke to get yer balls before you hit a trail are pathetic. "Oooh I toke so I don't worry about the trail"... Pvssy ass. Those that just like to smoke, rock on.
> 
> I don't smoke, but whatever. And to the guy who hotboxes the gondola because "I don't give a fvck what anyone thinks", if I was in there with you, I'd straight fvck you up for being a douche.


my friend.. you are a fycking moron, and an angry moron at that


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

davec113 said:


> JFC, STFU...
> 
> Its sad that people express strong opinions about things they have no experience with. Another poster pointed out that weed has different effects on different people. For many people, it does not make them more likely to crash, and it does not negatively effect their ability to make decisions. It does not effect regular users the same as people who have tried it a few times. Not everyone is blessed with perfect genetics and brain chemistry, for many of these people weed is a preferable alternative to pharmies.
> 
> Peoples inability to accept others point of view, and a general lack of compassion are the cause of much suffering arising from our interactions with society. Try to keep an open mind, and maybe think a little bit about what basis you use to form your beliefs, and think about their validity. An anecdote about one guy you know who is a complete loser and also happens to smoke weed is not necessarily a condemnation of weed. He might be a loser with or without it. But, for some reason you have an aversion to weed, and become incapable of rational thought, jumping to the conclusion that it must be the weed f#$cking up his life. You have to be very careful forming opinions about issues you have attraction or aversion to, it is likely to destroy your ability to see the issue objectively.


*very* well said
but, "Rare is the person who can weigh the faults of others without putting his thumb on the scales."

The world is full of anger and cynicism. While we all could and should "agree to disagree", it's much easier for us to fall victims to our own biases and prejudices, and pass judgment onto others. After all, we are only human, and like to have the reassurance that what we are doing is right, even if it is at the expense of others.

Being objective is a hard thing to do, as it makes you realize your own faults and imperfections, and forces you to judge yourself with the same objectivity and rationalism that you should apply to others.... and nobody likes to look in the mirror and face the truth about their own weaknesses.


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

Stoners post the most impressive stuff on this site.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

davec113 said:


> He's just mad 'cause he works for Winter Park. Its about the lamest place in Colorado to ride, summer or winter. I'd be pissed if I was stuck there while others are riding Keystone or Sol Vista too.


I'll edit this for kindness. Yes Dave, I am angry because I work at a ski resort in the Rocky Mountains and ride lift-assisted trails at lunch 5 days a week. I am also angry that I work at a place that hosts Crankworx and therefore I ride Crankworx stuff at lunch. I am also angry that I ski/board every lunch break in a top 10 ranked terrain park like Railyard. I'm so mad that I have to put up with all these horrible lunchbreaks.

So mad.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

blender said:


> my friend.. you are a fycking moron, and an angry moron at that


Let me explain what I meant by that. I was referencing the guy who said he hotboxes the gondola at Mammoth and he didin't give a fvck who cared. What I was saying, is that if I'm in there, and you don't give a fvck if I care or not and try and hotbox with me in there you'd get jaw-jacked. That's all. Dude I work at a ski resort.... half of everybody here smokes... I couldn't care less. I was just directing my comment towards the one dude who said he'd do it in the gondola regardless if you were down.

That is all.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

chill out joe. you know he means whoever sees him or whoever works there, not some random passerby in the gondola ride with him. if you can't figure out that one, maybe you need to have a little smoke yourself...

he said he hotboxes the gondola.(period) he doesn't give a sh!t who cares what he does.(period) 2 totally different comments, not one big one...


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> chill out joe. you know he means whoever sees him or whoever works there, not some random passerby in the gondola ride with him. if you can't figure out that one, maybe you need to have a little smoke yourself...


Well I was drunk when I posted last night. I tend to get rowdy when I got the liquor in meh... 

Like I said... I don't care who smokes... more power to ya. Doesn't bother me in the least. Guess I took his "don't give a fvck" comments wrong. My bad.


----------



## jeng (Aug 12, 2005)

joelalamo45 said:


> Let me explain what I meant by that. I was referencing the guy who said he hotboxes the gondola at Mammoth and he didin't give a fvck who cared. What I was saying, is that if I'm in there, and you don't give a fvck if I care or not and try and hotbox with me in there you'd get jaw-jacked. That's all. Dude I work at a ski resort.... half of everybody here smokes... I couldn't care less. I was just directing my comment towards the one dude who said he'd do it in the gondola regardless if you were down.
> 
> That is all.


Hey, your a pretty cool guy now that you've had a toke:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Sensible (Sep 6, 2008)

Uncle Cliffy said:


>


Mate, that is very, very ,very funny! I like your work.


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

joelalamo45 said:


> Let me explain what I meant by that. I was referencing the guy who said he hotboxes the gondola at Mammoth and he didin't give a fvck who cared. What I was saying, is that if I'm in there, and you don't give a fvck if I care or not and try and hotbox with me in there you'd get jaw-jacked. That's all. Dude I work at a ski resort.... half of everybody here smokes... I couldn't care less. I was just directing my comment towards the one dude who said he'd do it in the gondola regardless if you were down.
> 
> That is all.


that dude was me, and I am not stupid enough to do dumb sh!t like that..

I ride by myself at Mammoth quite a bit, and on the rides up I usually have the gondola all to myself.. so I burn on the way up and enjoy the beautiful Sierra views before dropping in.

simple misunderstanding.. no harm


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

blender said:


> that dude was me, and I am not stupid enough to do dumb sh!t like that..
> 
> I ride by myself at Mammoth quite a bit, and on the rides up I usually have the gondola all to myself.. so I burn on the way up and enjoy the beautiful Sierra views before dropping in.
> 
> simple misunderstanding.. no harm


I totally misread what you said... my bad.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

God i can see this thread at the next trail meeting. Head dbag in charge _ "I posted a poll on a MTB website and 35% said they smoke the weed and ride down our trails!" GREAT!! BTW before, durning & after. I crash & break stuff when i'm sober. Go figure. 

Friend was drunker then $hit the other day. Guy must have crashed 20-30times (Not kidding). Funny, but I was a little pissed, had to stop and pull him out of the bushes at least 5 times. R-tard!


----------



## tmarkos (Jan 18, 2008)

davec113 said:


> JFC, STFU...
> 
> Its sad that people express strong opinions about things they have no experience with. Another poster pointed out that weed has different effects on different people. For many people, it does not make them more likely to crash, and it does not negatively effect their ability to make decisions. It does not effect regular users the same as people who have tried it a few times. Not everyone is blessed with perfect genetics and brain chemistry, for many of these people weed is a preferable alternative to pharmies.
> 
> Peoples inability to accept others point of view, and a general lack of compassion are the cause of much suffering arising from our interactions with society. Try to keep an open mind, and maybe think a little bit about what basis you use to form your beliefs, and think about their validity. An anecdote about one guy you know who is a complete loser and also happens to smoke weed is not necessarily a condemnation of weed. He might be a loser with or without it. But, for some reason you have an aversion to weed, and become incapable of rational thought, jumping to the conclusion that it must be the weed f#$cking up his life. You have to be very careful forming opinions about issues you have attraction or aversion to, it is likely to destroy your ability to see the issue objectively.


I'll smoke to that.:thumbsup:


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh, the irony....
May I present to you the drunk:


joelalamo45 said:


> You **** who have to smoke to get yer balls before you hit a trail are pathetic. "Oooh I toke so I don't worry about the trail"... Pvssy ass. Those that just like to smoke, rock on.
> I don't smoke, but whatever. And to the guy who hotboxes the gondola because "I don't give a fvck what anyone thinks", if I was in there with you, I'd straight fvck you up for being a douche.


The sober:


huntandride said:


> Ok thin i wont call it dangerous how about retarted! Your all just dumba$$es. so if your going to do it do it right try something to really F*** with your riding like LSD just try it let me know! We'll see hoe B.A. you really are. Thanks Iddiots


 And the stoner:


davec113 said:


> JFC, STFU...
> Its sad that people express strong opinions about things they have no experience with. Another poster pointed out that weed has different effects on different people. For many people, it does not make them more likely to crash, and it does not negatively effect their ability to make decisions. It does not effect regular users the same as people who have tried it a few times. Not everyone is blessed with perfect genetics and brain chemistry, for many of these people weed is a preferable alternative to pharmies.
> 
> Peoples inability to accept others point of view, and a general lack of compassion are the cause of much suffering arising from our interactions with society. Try to keep an open mind, and maybe think a little bit about what basis you use to form your beliefs, and think about their validity. An anecdote about one guy you know who is a complete loser and also happens to smoke weed is not necessarily a condemnation of weed. He might be a loser with or without it. But, for some reason you have an aversion to weed, and become incapable of rational thought, jumping to the conclusion that it must be the weed f#$cking up his life. You have to be very careful forming opinions about issues you have attraction or aversion to, it is likely to destroy your ability to see the issue objectively.


PS. Joel, I'm not trying to insult you, more just for laughs.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

igotbanned said:


> And the stoner:


I don't know where you got the idea I burn :skep:


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

igotbanned said:


> PS. Joel, I'm not trying to insult you, more just for laughs.


Oh no worries man... I can take it.


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

igotbanned said:


> Oh, the irony....
> May I present to you the drunk:
> 
> The sober:
> ...


this is good stuff.. 
notice how the "sober" is the most illiterate of the three


----------



## mtnbiker0755 (Oct 20, 2004)

davec113 said:


> JFC, STFU...
> 
> Its sad that people express strong opinions about things they have no experience with. Another poster pointed out that weed has different effects on different people. For many people, it does not make them more likely to crash, and it does not negatively effect their ability to make decisions. It does not effect regular users the same as people who have tried it a few times. Not everyone is blessed with perfect genetics and brain chemistry, for many of these people weed is a preferable alternative to pharmies.
> 
> Peoples inability to accept others point of view, and a general lack of compassion are the cause of much suffering arising from our interactions with society. Try to keep an open mind, and maybe think a little bit about what basis you use to form your beliefs, and think about their validity. An anecdote about one guy you know who is a complete loser and also happens to smoke weed is not necessarily a condemnation of weed. He might be a loser with or without it. But, for some reason you have an aversion to weed, and become incapable of rational thought, jumping to the conclusion that it must be the weed f#$cking up his life. You have to be very careful forming opinions about issues you have attraction or aversion to, it is likely to destroy your ability to see the issue objectively.


Haha you act like you know me... I have done weed before- not on a trail though. It has fvcked me up enough to know that I wouldnt want that **** in me. I understand if you smoke weed for a "medical condition" but lets face it: if you require any type of mind-altering substance just to "relax" or "have a good time" or to "clear your head" or what ever the fvck it is, then it is weak minded to have to depend on any of that type of stuff: be it weed, cigs, beer, etc. And btw, wouldnt you be better off using your weed money to buy new parts, or maybe even a new bike? just a thought....


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

mtnbiker0755 said:


> Haha you act like you know me... I have done weed before- not on a trail though. It has fvcked me up enough to know that I wouldnt want that **** in me. I understand if you smoke weed for a "medical condition" but lets face it: if you require any type of mind-altering substance just to "relax" or "have a good time" or to "clear your head" or what ever the fvck it is, then it is weak minded to have to depend on any of that type of stuff: be it weed, cigs, beer, etc. And btw, wouldnt you be better off using your weed money to buy new parts, or maybe even a new bike? just a thought....


Dave is pretty much a hater. He talks smack, but then acts like his sh!t don't stink. Talk some more sh!t about where I work... please.

Dave, leave it be... you hate WP, that's fine., but stop pissing on me for where I work. If you want to debate WP vs. SOL/Keystone, then by all means, keep fvcking with me.

If you decide to keep hating on me and WP, then test your Keystone/Sol Vista skills against my lowly WP skills. Let's do it, AT Sol Vista (which I've never ridden) on my 4" Norco 4X vs. your whatever... Give me one run to warm up since I've never riden there. I don't run a front brake, i've never raced downhill... One run for all the marbles on whatever run you want. The burlier the better. I'll be on a 4" slopestyle bike. You can run whatever. This Saturday. You down? Post the times here on this forum... I doubt you have the balls to back up all the sh!t you talk. In fact, I'm sick of the sh!t you continually send my way. I didn't ask for this. I'd rather be your friend, but screw this dude. YOU brought this sh!t on, and I'm sick of your bullsh!t. Back it up man.

Winner gets the others dignity.

Tired of your weaksauce punk-ass running your mouth about a place I work and love. Waiting for a PM from you...


----------



## mtnbiker0755 (Oct 20, 2004)

joelalamo45 said:


> Dave is pretty much a hater. He talks smack, but then acts like his sh!t don't stink. Talk some more sh!t about where I work... please. Dave, leave it be... you hate WP, that's fine., but stop pissing on me for where I work. If you want to debate WP vs. SOL/Keystone, then by all means, keep fvcking with me.
> 
> Test your Keystone/Sol Vista skills against my lowly WP skills. Let's do it, AT Sol Vista (which I've never ridden) on my 4" Norco 4X vs. your whatever... Give me one run to warm up since I've never riden there. I don't run a front brake, i've never raced downhill... One run for all the marbles. I'll be on a 4" slopestyle bike. You can run whatever. This Saturday. You down? Post the times here on this forum...
> 
> ...


How is someone gonna talk sh!t about where some one else works? Thats fvickin stupid man... Thats cool that u work up in WP. Do u know when they r gonna put some better trails in? I went to WP this summer, and in all honesty, (no offense to u) but i was disappointed. Yes, Keystone kicks ass but do we honestly need to debate that?


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

mtnbiker0755 said:


> How is someone gonna talk sh!t about where some one else works? Thats fvickin stupid man... Thats cool that u work up in WP. Do u know when they r gonna put some better trails in? I went to WP this summer, and in all honesty, (no offense to u) but i was disappointed. Yes, Keystone kicks ass but do we honestly need to debate that?


It'a all good...

They start cutting new trail next week... finally got the forest service approval.


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

joelalamo45 said:


> It'a all good...
> 
> They start cutting new trail next week... finally got the forest service approval.


ugh. god damn forest service. 
Mammoth is getting screwed by them, while Northstar is flourishing with killer new trails.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

joelalamo45 said:


> Dave is pretty much a hater. He talks smack, but then acts like his sh!t don't stink. Talk some more sh!t about where I work... please.
> 
> Dave, leave it be... you hate WP, that's fine., but stop pissing on me for where I work. If you want to debate WP vs. SOL/Keystone, then by all means, keep fvcking with me.
> 
> ...


You're hilarious. I'm just giving you **** for making your typical angry comments, and you take it personally. Aren't you supposed to give up that $hit in elementary school? I will continue to post whatever I want, if you can't take it then you should probably leave.

Also, I don't race and I don't ride competitively. I ride for fun and I don't give a [email protected]#k what you think about my abilities on a bike or if I'm faster or slower than anyone else. You've never met me or rode with me so shut your hole. I will tell you this... I don't want to meet you, but if you get in my face in person its not going to end well. Just stay away from me if you can't be nice.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

davec113 said:


> You're hilarious. I'm just giving you **** for making your typical angry comments, and you take it personally. Aren't you supposed to give up that $hit in elementary school? I will continue to post whatever I want, if you can't take it then you should probably leave.
> 
> Also, I don't race and I don't ride competitively. I ride for fun and I don't give a [email protected]#k what you think about my abilities on a bike or if I'm faster or slower than anyone else. You've never met me or rode with me so shut your hole. I will tell you this... I don't want to meet you, but if you get in my face in person its not going to end well. Just stay away from me if you can't be nice.


Sure thing bud. You know where to find me if you wanna settle this. I'm tired of you ragging on where I work, where I ride and where my family calls home. PM me and lets get this **** going.

Joel


----------



## Gruntled (Jul 7, 2008)

As they say in elemetary school "Fight, Fight, Fight, Fight, Fight, Fight, Fight....."

There are no winners in these situations.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

davec113 said:


> but if you get in my face in person its not going to end well. Just stay away from me if you can't be nice.


PM me fvcker.. i've had it with your hollow threats. I'm not kidding. Man up.


----------



## Gruntled (Jul 7, 2008)

mtnbiker0755 said:


> I have done weed before.... It has fvcked me up


Something has, that's for sure.


----------



## Gruntled (Jul 7, 2008)

joelalamo45 said:


> Man up.


Grow up, wake up, shut up? Masculinity lacking by the bucketful.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Gruntled said:


> As they say in elemetary school "Fight, Fight, Fight, Fight, Fight, Fight, Fight....."
> 
> There are no winners in these situations.


You are right.

I just get sick and f'ing tired of this douchebag talking **** about where I work, and raise my family. And then I'm the A-hole for defending my job and where I live...

Back it up, boy.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

joelalamo45 said:


> PM me fvcker.. i've had it with your hollow threats. I'm not kidding. Man up.


What are you talking about? The only thing to "settle" is in your little monkey brain. Maybe you don't understand: I don't give a crap about you or what you think. Why would I waste my time racing you on a bike? I don't enjoy racing. Whats it going to prove? I don't care who's faster, that means nothing to me.

You deserve a little crap for being a douch, stop being such a whiny little boy and grow some thicker skin


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

this thread has already ended in tears. It can only get better from here


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Gruntled said:


> Grow up, wake up, shut up? Masculinity lacking by the bucketful.


Oh really?

Thanks. This tool has been an assclown all season and you chime in with that logic. You don't know dick about what's going on. Not ragging on you at all... you just honestly don't know. I'll PM this asclown and post no more sh!t here... don't wanna bother anyone with our personal issues.


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

d









Oh lolz......E-fight!!!!

Now, back to weed.

EDIT: OMG! Wait, you DID marijuana? Awawawawaaaa. And it fvcked you up? And you are sure others shouldn't do so while riding, because it totally fvck them up too, and then they will probably go flying off the trail into a rabid horse, all the while laughing hysterically because of the two headed gargantuan spider monkeys from the Garlep nebula, right?

Wait, some people have a little self control, along with a little experience, don't they. Damn.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

joelalamo45 said:


> Oh really?
> 
> Thanks. This tool has been an assclown all season and you chime in with that logic. You don't know dick about what's going on. Not ragging on you at all... you just honestly don't know. I'll PM this asclown and post no more sh!t here... don't wanna bother anyone with our personal issues.


Don't bother me with your personal issues, either. Don't send me pms.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

davec113 said:


> What are you talking about? The only thing to "settle" is in your little monkey brain. Maybe you don't understand: I don't give a crap about you or what you think. Why would I waste my time racing you on a bike? I don't enjoy racing. Whats it going to prove? I don't care who's faster, that means nothing to me.
> 
> You deserve a little crap for being a douch, stop being such a whiny little boy and grow some thicker skin


Let's compare it to dirt jumping... You are over there, riding the "big" line (sol vista)... I'm riding, the "small" line (winter park). You make fun of me for riding the "small" line. So I call you out and say, hey "let's you and I ride the big line"... Now you don't want to do that, because you know you'll get your ass handed to you. And you know you will... So quit being a pvssy and ride the "big" line with me. I don't care about racing you. What I care about is not backing down from a guy who is knocking my resort.. where I work, where I raise my family.

You talk so tough, but when you are called out, you are weaksauce at it's worse. You have been on my ass for awhile... It's time you put up or shut up.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

davec113 said:


> Don't bother me with your personal issues, either. Don't send me pms.


That's what I thought you'd say...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

FWIW, winter park is teh suck....


----------



## Gruntled (Jul 7, 2008)

joelalamo45 said:


> don't wanna bother anyone with our personal issues.


That's sorta what I was getting at, thanks Bro. Now, be good to your fellow man before the black hole generator gets turned on in exactly 4 hrs from now and we all get sucked into it (doubtful, but who knows?).


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> FWIW, winter park is teh suck....


Eat a dick b!tch... 

Seriously dude, don't talk sh!t about where I live. Show a little respect, man...


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

I need to smoke before reading this thread. . . then again I smoke before I smoke. . . and to quote our friend Bradley. . . "and then I smoke two more"


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Captain Sensible said:


> Mate, that is very, very ,very funny! I like your work.


Got lucky finding that pic...  Fun thread huh?


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Uncle Cliffy said:


>


Hellz yeah!


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

Bad Joe. Bad Joe.


----------



## Gruntled (Jul 7, 2008)

I reckon he'll make it.....


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

joelalamo45 said:


> Eat a dick b!tch...
> 
> Seriously dude, don't talk sh!t about where I live. Show a little respect, man...


since i think you are kinda cool, i won't harp too much, but you need to get some thicker skin bro, it's just the interwebs...

you opened the can with your "You **** who have to smoke to get yer balls before you hit a trail are pathetic" statement, trash talk receives trash talk in return. if i got bent everytime someone threw me under the diss buss, i would have quit these forums years ago...

and you know i would give anyone else a much harder time than i've given you...


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Truckee Trash said:


> I need to smoke before reading this thread. . . then again I smoke before I smoke. . . and to quote our friend Bradley. . . "and then I smoke two more"


Just finished blazing  and that goes something like this........we smoke 2 joints ,then we smoke 2 joints and then we smoke 2 more...... we be jamming :lol:


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> since i think you are kinda cool, i won't harp too much, but you need to get some thicker skin bro, it's just the interwebs...
> 
> you opened the can with your "You **** who have to smoke to get yer balls before you hit a trail are pathetic" statement, trash talk receives trash talk in return. if i got bent everytime someone threw me under the diss buss, i would have quit these forums years ago...
> 
> and you know i would give anyone else a much harder time than i've given you...


Dude I say whats on my mind, won't back down from that. I never will. However, not everything i say is right, and I'll admit that. So I meant what I said about leave my city alone... It's a personal thing, but I'm not being a sissy about it. I was being a dick about the other sh!t and I PM'ed dave and we are cool, so it's all just intraweb fun.

btw... you seen the new 22" bmx's?


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

igotbanned said:


> Bad Joe. Bad Joe.


hahahahaha


----------



## mtnbiker0755 (Oct 20, 2004)

Gruntled said:


> Something has, that's for sure.


wtf is that supposed to mean?


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

I wonder if...you eat a firecracker and then tried to ride down a world cup DH course...what time you would get compared to when you were sober....hmmmm


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

so, apparently now if you eat a firecracker, you are no longer sober?


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

mtnbiker0755 said:


> wtf is that supposed to mean?


Reread this:



davec113 said:


> JFC, STFU...
> Its sad that people express strong opinions about things they have *(basically, based on your writing)* no experience with. Another poster pointed out that weed *has different effects on different people*. For many people, it does not make them more likely to crash, and it does not negatively effect their ability to make decisions. It *does not effect regular users the same as people who have tried it a few times*. Not everyone is blessed with perfect genetics and brain chemistry, for many of these people weed is a preferable alternative to pharmies.
> 
> Peoples inability to accept others point of view, and a general lack of compassion are the cause of much suffering arising from our interactions with society. Try to keep an open mind, and maybe think a little bit about what basis you use to form your beliefs, and think about their validity. An anecdote about one guy you know who is a complete loser and also happens to smoke weed is not necessarily a condemnation of weed. He might be a loser with or without it. But, for some reason you have an aversion to weed, and become incapable of rational thought, jumping to the conclusion that it must be the weed f#$cking up his life. You have to be very careful forming opinions about issues you have attraction or aversion to,* it is likely to destroy your ability to see the issue objectively*


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> so, apparently now if you eat a firecracker, you are no longer sober?


As in weed crackers, with peanut butter(fat soluble).



balfabiker22 said:


> I wonder if...you eat a firecracker and then tried to ride down a world cup DH course...what time you would get compared to when you were sober....hmmmm


On the clock, or in your MIND?
And, depends on the course. I've ridden livewire twice, and gypsy once....went full out on livewire, just grooving....on gypsy though, I was one with the earth, albeit a bit slow.
I mean...I wouldn't do that.

EDIT: balfabiker22: on the clock? Probably about the same, assuming its not too gnarly (wc course...uh oh) and you smoke often(most important). Otherwise, I would expect the time to be doubled, maybe tripled.

Try it.


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

well duhhhh...black powder is just cocaine that is black....


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

igotbanned said:


> As in weed crackers, with peanut butter(fat soluble).
> 
> On the clock, or in your MIND?
> And, depends on the course. I've ridden livewire twice, and gypsy once....went full out on livewire, just grooving....on gypsy though, I was one with the earth, albeit a bit slow.
> I mean...I wouldn't do that.


I was thinking on the clock...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

joelalamo45 said:


> .....So I meant what I said about leave my city alone... It's a personal thing, but I'm not being a sissy about it....


i can't read this without thinking of kooks like this...


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i can't read this without thinking of kooks like this...


The resemblance is astounding...


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA..... i remember that pic.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

old pic i dug up from years ago...


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> old pic i dug up from years ago...


mikey, that is what i'm talking about right there! :devil:


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

First things first... That pic is rad as hell. Is that photoshopped?

Second thing... These "firecrackers" intrigue me. Care to elaborate more?


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

njhcx4xlife said:


> First things first... That pic is rad as hell. Is that photoshopped?


No, this is photoshopped...


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

balfabiker22 said:


> I wonder if...you eat a firecracker and then tried to ride down a world cup DH course...what time you would get compared to when you were sober....hmmmm


Firecracker's.... bleck! You are suppose to use the Omega 3 what-ever peanut butter. That crap is ill!! It does not taste good at all..... but it does the trick!!!


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

joelalamo45 said:


> No, this is photoshopped...


Photochopped or not,.. still a sick photo!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

By the looks of that beast,.... it's definately not growing "wild"... Looks like a little TLC went into her...


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

njhcx4xlife said:


> First things first... That pic is rad as hell. Is that photoshopped?
> 
> Second thing... These "firecrackers" intrigue me. Care to elaborate more?


There a way of eating weed...use *organic peanut butter*

Be careful before you eat these that you don't have to do anything for a while. :thumbsup:


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

balfabiker22 said:


> There a way of eating weed...use *organic peanut butter*
> 
> Be careful before you eat these that you don't have to do anything for a while. :thumbsup:


Cool and all but seems like hassle having to bake it. I thought it was a ssimple as slap in on a cracker with some PB and have at it... nice and quick.

The one thing most don't know works it taking used up stuff from a vaporizer and just throwing it in brownie mix. It is as simple as that and you get double your moneys worth since you already burned it. I was skeptical but good god does it work and it works well. I ate a small one and was passed out on the plane before we even took off. Haha.


----------



## mtnbiker0755 (Oct 20, 2004)

igotbanned said:


> Reread this:


 I have tried it and i have seen others (who happen to be regular users) on it. And they are definitely NOT ppl i want to ride with. Like i said before, y not take that money and put it into your bike?


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

mtnbiker0755 said:


> I have tried it and i have seen others (who happen to be regular users) on it. And they are definitely NOT ppl i want to ride with. Like i said before, y not take that money and put it into your bike?


1. When you ride, most people aren't trying to get super dooper baked, which is what people do when they aren't riding. 
2. It isn't crack cocaine....it doesn't cost that much. And, if you wanted.....then money really does grow on trees.


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

njhcx4xlife said:


> The one thing most don't know works it taking used up stuff from a vaporizer and just throwing it in brownie mix.


Just straight up vaped weed in food, or vaped and new weed both added?


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

igotbanned said:


> Just straight up vaped weed in food, or vaped and new weed both added?


Straight up vaped, no new **** and for some reason you don't need to cook it in the oil first like usual. Just toss it in. My hippie uses like a Z per box of mix. I know it sounds bogus but I have had multiple batches and a lot of people who burn a lot could barely hang with two pieces 2"x2". I'm wondering if this principle could be applied to the firecrackers to avoid baking?


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

njhcx4xlife said:


> uses like a Z per box of mix.


A Z?

What's a Z?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i'm still calling bs, vaped weed is straight up hemp, no thc exists in it anymore. don't believe me, try rolling a joint of some vaped weed and let me know what happens after you smoke it. other than getting some bad breath, nothing....

otherwise we'd all know the secret and nobody would do it any other way. hell why stop there, just keep vaping it over and over...


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

igotbanned said:


> A Z?
> 
> What's a Z?


as in OZ, ya know - an ounce.

m


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

njhcx4xlife said:


> Straight up vaped, no new **** and for some reason you don't need to cook it in the oil first like usual. Just toss it in. My hippie uses like a Z per box of mix. I know it sounds bogus but I have had multiple batches and a lot of people who burn a lot could barely hang with two pieces 2"x2". I'm wondering if this principle could be applied to the firecrackers to avoid baking?


Oh, that's cool....but a lot of people don't have vaps. I'm sure if you used Kief or Hash in a firecracker it would be even better too.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

nevermind


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

That is some funny sh*t there Joelalamo45! I remember that story on the news a while back. 

.Westcoasthucker- If you only burned vaped, all you would have is a mouth that tastes like hay ( barnyard ). You are correct, vaped is vaped.. But, I am sure someone out there has not held it there long enough to fully vape it, and there is still some small amount of THC there. IF you have enough, I am sure it would work for ya somewhat..


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i'm still calling bs, vaped weed is straight up hemp, no thc exists in it anymore. don't believe me, try rolling a joint of some vaped weed and let me know what happens after you smoke it. other than getting some bad breath, nothing....
> 
> otherwise we'd all know the secret and nobody would do it any other way. hell why stop there, just keep vaping it over and over...


My guess is we never really burn the hell out of it... prob still something left in there. There is no way it is 15 people imagining things. I agree about smoking it and I was a non believer but it is a marvel of science or something. I really don't know.


----------

